#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  The road to Phongsali, Laos

## Mr Earl

They say Phongsali is the most remote Place in Laos. I had to go see.

Certainly getting there isn't easy. It's about 150 kms from the main paved road, of which over 100 kms is a fairly grueling rough dusty mountainous dirt road. I was told it take over 10 hours by public transport. I took us over 5 hours in a fairly new sorted out 4x4 truck.

The tea Plantations on the hillsides

Dodging the little piggies.

Arriving in Phongsali you are greeted with two big billboards. One for insurance and this one for beer.

Main street

View from hotel balcony

The man delivering wood

This was a pretty crappy hotel.

The local pharmacy

The boat trip out of Hat Sa (this is the other way to get to Phongsali)
 village on the river

The guest house in Boun Tai on the way out

We got a room and two meals for half a euro! (a little out of focus because it was getting dark)

----------


## rawlins

> We got a room and two meals for half a euro! (a little out of focus because it was getting dark)


You didn't try to bargain them down a bit?... 

Nice report and pictures... Thanks.

----------


## Mr Earl

> We got a room and two meals for half a euro! 
> 
> You didn't try to bargain them down a bit?... .



I'm afraid I didn't. We were simply grateful for a roof and a meal.
It was illuminating to see what might await the traveler who ventures off the beaten track.

----------


## klongmaster

> We got a room and two meals for half a euro!


what's that...about 20 baht? 

Did you rent the truck or is it yours?

----------


## Mr Earl

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> We got a room and two meals for half a euro!
> 
> 
> what's that...about 20 baht?


not a mistake


> Did you rent the truck or is it yours?


I rented the truck...now that was fairly expensive $70.00usd a day. I twas brand new and fully insured. I split the truck expense with my traveling partner which made it somewhat affordable. (there was supposed to be a 3rd member of our adventure who flaked at the last moment) Otherwise I would have rented a 250CC Honda XR for $20usd a day.

----------

